# Flippinout's masterpiece with experimental pouch.



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

FLIPPINOUT's the man.

Another extremely well made slingshot and his experimental pouch. I've found pre-formed, cupped pouches to provide the fastest centering and acquisition of the ammo.

The slingshot itself is one of the most comfortable slingshots i have. Again due to the compound curves, the forefinger and thumb rest quite easily and comfortably on the forks.

The wasp waist allows one or several fingers to provide secure purchase on the handle.

The real genius is the dimensionally large swell on the palm area of the handle. The formula is simple, the contours follow the hand and how it curves naturally around an object we, as a humans, grip.

Whereas a flat slingshot's edge is a sharp prominence that rests on the hand's bones (uncomfortable in time to me, whilst shooting for long periods).

Again, photographic evidence to follow...................


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

The suspense is already killing me


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

gotta love his palm swells...

Nice shooter ER,, now we just need to learn how to make the slingshot magically stand upright when taking the picture, like Nathan does









I would love to see a video of you shooting it, when you get a chance

LGD


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. That is an insane slingshots. Top notch.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow......


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I will. Im working on a speed loading system and will demonstrate the system with this slingshot.

it's being sewn together now and in trials. As soon as this is done, i'll shoot it on vid.

The cool thing about this and his others, is they consistently shoot very similarly.



lightgeoduck said:


> gotta love his palm swells...
> 
> Nice shooter ER,, now we just need to learn how to make the slingshot magically stand upright when taking the picture, like Nathan does
> 
> ...


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Cliff,
I am glad it works for you. I am getting pretty good at making them for you- just imagine what numbers 11 and 12 are going to look like.

For those that were wondering- the frame sports an Osage orange core, maple/walnut/maple spacer, with Zebrawood. The Palm swell is mahogany, maple and cocobolo. This turned out to be a very nice combination of woods and as the Osage darkens with age, it will only get more mellow and beautiful.

If you can dream it up, I can make it for you!! Just send me a PM and we can get started on your new favorite slingshot.

Nathan


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

No wonder , what u paid is what u got. beauty4!!!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

ER,

I know you've been searching and searching for months, but you've finally found your fork of choice, haven't you?

Flippinout's forks look amazing as well as comfortable.

I've not tried one yet, but I'm like this other member that said he needs to quit logging onto the forum because he always sees something he wants.

WD40


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is one beautiful slingshot. I am curious to know how the pouch holds up. It looks like some of the bonded hide I gave Nathan to experiment with. He gave me a few treats too. No not a custom catty of course, but a few raw naturals.

I may have seen that one just prior to the final finishing. My brother and I stopped by his place to shoot some and converse. We were on our way to NC, so I got to see some of his works in progress.

It looked like it was going to be a stunner and it certainly is!!

Well done Nathan.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> That is one beautiful slingshot. I am curious to know how the pouch holds up. It looks like some of the bonded hide I gave Nathan to experiment with. He gave me a few treats too. No not a custom catty of course, but a few raw naturals.
> 
> I may have seen that one just prior to the final finishing. My brother and I stopped by his place to shoot some and converse. We were on our way to NC, so I got to see some of his works in progress.
> 
> ...


Pouch is soft, yet tough. one side seems harder than other. I did some research on the net. Bonded leather is quite tough, I understand.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> That is one beautiful slingshot. I am curious to know how the pouch holds up. It looks like some of the bonded hide I gave Nathan to experiment with. He gave me a few treats too. No not a custom catty of course, but a few raw naturals.
> 
> I may have seen that one just prior to the final finishing. My brother and I stopped by his place to shoot some and converse. We were on our way to NC, so I got to see some of his works in progress.
> 
> ...


Ray,
Yes, the pouch is made from the leather you gave me. I wanted to see how the glues would handle being wetted and formed. Looks like it is holding up OK for ERdept. I am not a fan of formed pouches except for hunting, so I have not given it a try. I have made some other flat pouches from the material and I love it. You are on to something real good there Ray!!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

this is a work of art this is. its like sexy n stuff, wif the curvyness an layers an lines an an an an an ...... an i wanna shag it ! ........ oh dear. sorry.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

dear god i love this catty ! i could do things to that catty.... oh yes..... THINGS !!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> this is a work of art this is. its like sexy n stuff, wif the curvyness an layers an lines an an an an an ...... an i wanna shag it ! ........ oh dear. sorry.











Wow NSR... you _really _love catapults!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> this is a work of art this is. its like sexy n stuff, wif the curvyness an layers an lines an an an an an ...... an i wanna shag it ! ........ oh dear. sorry.


NSR,
I can make you one to fondle in your private moments. I could even make a latex sheath for one- to keep things safe you know!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Now that give a whole new meaning to "custom job"

LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

M_J said:


> this is a work of art this is. its like sexy n stuff, wif the curvyness an layers an lines an an an an an ...... an i wanna shag it ! ........ oh dear. sorry.











Wow NSR... you _really _love catapults!
[/quote]

I love this one man. look at the thing ! ...... just LOOK !


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

flippinout said:


> this is a work of art this is. its like sexy n stuff, wif the curvyness an layers an lines an an an an an ...... an i wanna shag it ! ........ oh dear. sorry.


NSR,
I can make you one to fondle in your private moments. I could even make a latex sheath for one- to keep things safe you know!!








[/quote]

many thanks for the offer my good man... but im strictly a voyeur of slingshot super porn







......... just for the record though, i'd need more than one sheath !!!














.. fantastic catty.


----------

